# Tribal missionaries to Israel - neato, but some want to bless Israel to get blessing



## Pergamum (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello;


Very neat is the fact that the young denomination I work with (a generation removed from "Stone Age" cultures, is trying to send people to Israel to do mission work among the Jews.

Cool.

However, some believe that one reason for doing this is that if we bless Israel then we will get a blessing (Gen 12).

One rich official even brought gold to help rebuild the temple to fulfill some prophecy he had read about tribute coming from Ophir or something. Any idea what he's talking about?


How do I encourage this awesome missionary zeal while guarding against faulty motives?

What is the genesis of this belief in blessing Israel to get a blessing? Any links, books?

How do you apply gen 12 today about those who bless Abraham will be blessed? (i.e. if we bless the church will God give us a blessing)....Develop this?


----------

